# How do I access Nik Color Efex Pro filters in LR?



## hassiman (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi,
I just installed Nik Color Efex Pro V3.1 for CS5 and LR3 and I was wondering where I go in LR3 to access the filters?
Thanks.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: How do I access Nil Color Efex Pro filters in LR?*

right click on the image and select "Edit In" you should see the Nik plugins in the list. If you don't then they can be added manually. The Nik FAQ covers this  http://www.niksoftware.com/support/...s/dfine2answers.shtml#Add+Dfine+2.'+Lightroom


----------



## gavcam (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: How do I access Nil Color Efex Pro filters in LR?*

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=11453.msg76966#msg76966 date=1288511148]
right click on the image and select "Edit In" you should see the Nik plugins in the list. If you don't then they can be added manually. The Nik FAQ covers this  http://www.niksoftware.com/support/...s/dfine2answers.shtml#Add+Dfine+2.'+Lightroom
[/quote]

Thanks for that you sorted out a problem for me I have been wondering why I could not find my plugins for Lightmachine & Contrast Master


----------



## hassiman (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: How do I access Nil Color Efex Pro filters in LR?*

I assume one right-clicks on the image whilst in Develop mode?


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: How do I access Nil Color Efex Pro filters in LR?*

Develop or Library


----------

